# Ideal Fd.336



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anybody know the year the Fleetwood fishing vessel Ideal FD.336 sunk on Wyre Light sandbank ?

Tony.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 4, 2010)

If she was a small boat, (16 GRT. 11.6 m lenght), there's an 'Ideal' that wrecked, but was subsequently salvaged in that approx area on January 22nd 1983. No number recorded for her though.

Info here: http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?67903

They don't state a source for their info on that one either.


----------

